# QAnon



## Grandpa Simpson (Sep 1, 2020)

I recently looked up QAnon on wikipedia and read wikipedias opening statement on them.






Okay so there is a cabal of Satan worshiping pedophiles running a Global cabal?  As I've been alive for a long time.  I know this theory already existed.  With the book "The Franklin Coverup", written by war hero and senator John Decamp.  Published in 1992.




It put forward the idea that at the very top levels of power, people would obtain children to defile, and then eventually sacrifice in some bizarre ritual.  The very height of "I'm so edgy".

Then again later, in Belgium. In 1996, a man was arrested, accused of kidnapping and abusing minors.  When he was on the stand, he said he was simply a middleman, and that he supplied children to the establishment.  The victims ended up testifying _on the abusers behalf._



> She said: _"It was highly organised. Big business. Blackmail. There was a lot of money involved."_ During her testimony she described some regular clients including judges, a prominent politician and one banker. She gave the police names, addresses and detailed description of two murders that matched unsolved cases of the two murders of teenage girls











						Marc Dutroux - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





Again, later institutional Pedophilia reared it's head again, this time in the UK, in 2012




Yet again, when it was time to deliver judgement, suddenly, the information wasn't available.




More recently, due to the internet, interest has become more focused.  Due to this QAnon group.




And then suddenly, QAnon was a domestic terrorist group.




I would be interested in your input.  Please tell me there is no Satanic group fucking and sacrificing children.  Utterly debunk me.  I'd be perfectly happy to be humiliated.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Sep 1, 2020)

Contrary to what polite society would have you believe, there are things that indeed go bump in the night.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 1, 2020)

There is an obscure French film from 1998 about a child sex trafficking ring called The Lost Son that depicts it in all too believable and plausible way.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Sep 1, 2020)

Child sex rings seem plausible and likely but on a global level with supporting interconnected networks? Unlikely, too many people would have to be involved and smart enough to stay quiet.
Also, the weird satanic/pagan angle that's always jammed into these conspiracies seriously discredits them. People can be disgusting pieces of shit on their own without any supernatural influence.


----------



## theshep (Sep 1, 2020)

Just in relation to the island 'temple', there is drone footage showing the interior of it. The 'keystone' is a painted effect on what is essentially a drywall box. I do note that there is an absence of the golden dome on top of it in this footage.

It purports to be taken in 2019. No idea what went on in the rest of the island, but the 'temple' is certainly not the marble bathhouse as alleged in the second image.






More drone footage (same channel).


----------



## GhostButt (Sep 1, 2020)

It's all true, it's just not as connected as all that, I'm sure there is no shortage of any of these horrible things.

Epileptic Retard kurt eichenwald pre-kickstarter'd a cam site for boys and then won an award for exposing it, no connection to his field of work (((journalism)))

And in "the finders" case the cia TOTALLY didn't admit to destroying evidence of a kid trafficking that a local pd uncovered

And I'm sure ALL of the weird pizza jargon only refers to adult escorts and blow, absolutely nothing to with any underage things (specific false-positive pizza shops aside, those email are incomprehensible and something is here)

Now Podesta's creepy painting collecting, too rapey even for a korn album cover, is, I'm certain, just a reflection of his esoteric taste and not at all entangled with his sexual desire.

That all these people share connections and social circles is just happenstance as the rich and powerful are as disgusting as they are hobnobberish and corrupt. I'm sure only some of the backroom and golf course deals involve children.

I only refer to these things as demonic, well, because they are, but I doubt nor care about satan worshiper involvement, it doesn't make it any worse for the children, I simply want them dead if they are raping kids. jew. moslem. satanist. snake handler. dead is the important thing.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 1, 2020)

I imagine “QAnon” is very suprised his piece of creative writing got this far


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm QAnon.


----------



## JamFlowMan (Sep 1, 2020)

So these are the boogeymen the MSM had to trot out as a right wing comparison to Antifa/Blm?  Unless i'm missing something someone must have called in a favor to get the FBI to acknowledge these goofs.  It made more sense when the Juggalo's were on a watchlist.  At least they go outside and meet each other in person.


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Sep 1, 2020)

Everything you posted is probably true, but we don't need Q to realize that. Too much has come out in recent years.

If anything, the autistic QBoomers are undermining legit causes. People can just point and laugh and call everything a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Sep 1, 2020)

There is plenty of misinformation about QAnon, but I suggest getting your information straight from the horse's mouth and forming your own opinions.
QAnon's posts can be found here and here.


----------



## OfficerBagget (Sep 1, 2020)

Epstein never left bodies. Based on all his victims experiences Epstein always watched the girls and basically had them on suicide watch. He would comfort them when they were depressed and make sure they weren't suicidal. He left a trail of sexual assault victims but no bodies. Theres definitely some sort of  network of pedos , as Jared Fogle seemed to have not worked alone at accumalating his collection of pizza but he too left no bodies. And this whole satanic sacrifice bullshit spoils the whole pot. If Qanon is really shoving satanism into their theories then I'm more inclined to believe Q is some weird 4d chess move by pedos to try and discredit the claim.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 1, 2020)

OfficerBagget said:


> Epstein never left bodies. Based on all his victims experiences Epstein always watched the girls and basically had them on suicide watch. He would comfort them when they were depressed and make sure they weren't suicidal. He left a trail of sexual assault victims but no bodies. Theres definitely some sort of  network of pedos , as Jared Fogle seemed to have not worked alone at accumalating his collection of pizza but he too left no bodies. And this whole satanic sacrifice bullshit spoils the whole pot. If Qanon is really shoving satanism into their theories then I'm more inclined to believe Q is some weird 4d chess move by pedos to try and discredit the claim.


He left bodies, he just had them dumped in national parks.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 1, 2020)

QAnon is mostly just a 4chan shitpost that got out of hand because a bunch of redneck Boomers and Facebook grannies thought it was real.

I do think there probably is a partial truth to the QAnon/Pizzagate theory thanks to the Epstein case but it's less of a Satanic cabal and more of wealthy libertines who are into sick shit, some are content with hookers and blow while others are pedophiles.

The Satanism/paganism/Moloch cults is where it all falls apart and goes straight into traditionalist faggotry. If anything, I think that was added to basically discredit anyone who tried to get the real info out.

If QAnon is some kind of shitpost turned ad hoc psyop, then throwing in a bunch of rehashed Satanic Panic tropes from the 80's and 90's would be a good way to discredit anyone who got a little too close to finding out that a lot of wealthy politicians and corporate elites are sick fucks.


----------



## FatalTater (Sep 1, 2020)

No sure about Qanon being what people think it is, but it's interesting. I've found that the "drops" from 2 years ago line up better with current events sometimes.  

I hate that Satanism is mentioned in the Bad Stuff that might be going on in the world, because I lived through the 1980s and It. Was. _Everywhere. _
Grafitti? Satan. 
Candy wrapper on the ground? Satan.
Kid would rather play than do homework? Satan.
Car needs an oil change? Satan.
Gained a pound after going to the buffet? Satan.
Personally I think the Satanic Panic was a way to desensitize everyone. I know I cringe if I hear it mentioned and have to really fight to not disregard the subject being discussed, because it reminds me of those witless midwest housewives from back in the day.

Last Podcast On The Left did an episode or two about the Franklin coverup, I think it was called Satanic Government or Satanic Ritual Abuse, something like that. Pretty interesting, worth a listen imo.

What I can't understand is the people that roll their eyes at the idea of pedophiles using code words to ask the child traffickers for certain specifics. Hell, drug dealers have street names for the illegal things they sell, why wouldn't a pimp?


----------



## GHTD (Sep 1, 2020)

I expected Q drops to laugh my ass off at but I see very few retardposts so far. I'm dissapointed in this post.

As for if QAnon is real or not, I think it's just a shitpost that boomercons latched on to because they're gullible and don't know how to internet. My barber being one of them, and I just nod and vaguely talk about it. Agree with it all you want, but saying you're a QAnon believer isn't a good thing to advertise.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Sep 1, 2020)

I thought the Qanon conspiracy was that Trump had some 69th dimensional plan to actually lock Hillary up and wasn't just some retard who lied his way into power.


----------



## Grandpa Simpson (Sep 1, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The Satanism/paganism/Moloch cults is where it all falls apart and goes straight into traditionalist faggotry. If anything, I think that was added to basically discredit anyone who tried to get the real info out.



I'm not so sure.  Since remember Alex Jones was able to get into the Bohemian Grove and film people doing weird rituals.





Then again later, you had the bizarre film taken at CERN.





Plus the testimony of a former Banker that worked in the very top levels of the Finance sector.


----------



## Ahffline (Sep 1, 2020)

Are there rich and powerful elites who sexually abuse others for their pleasure? Of course. It's nothing new. The Roman Emperor Tiberius used to have little boys called his "minnows" who would swim with him and nibble on his genitals. Give people power and some of them will use it to exploit others with that power.

Where QAnon and similar faggotry weakens their take is not only in the occult laquer glossed over it - it can't just be sadists and pedophiles. It's got to be Satanic/Moloch-worshipping/Insert Other Occult Group Here cannibals who are doing it in order to harvest adrenochrome so they can live longer/stay younger/hurt Jesus/whatever. Is Hillary Clinton a corrupt POS who has no doubt violated countless ethics laws over her decades-long career in politics? Certainly. Did she do it whilst wearing a kid's peeled face and doing the hokey pokey with Huma Abedin before they sat down to a meal of Baby Brisket? No. That veneer only serves to get people to ignore the horrible realities of what's really going on by being too ridiculous to talk about.

But the most laughable part of QAnon is the idea that Trump is somehow the saviour who's going to punish all the baddies and restore all that is Goodness and Light and Jesusy (tm) to the United States, despite his well-documented life of adultery and fornication and - not to mention - his friendship with both Jeffrey Epstein and Ghislaine Maxwell.

TL/DR; Child sex trafficking is real. But Hillary Clinton and all the Evil Bad Terrible Satanic Democrats have not been arrested for anything in connection to it, despite Q claiming that HRC was going to be arrested in 2017. At best, QAnon has become a modern Nostradamus, making enough vague statements for right-wing boomers and /pol/-tards to  believe as absolute, true predictions in order for them to make sense of a world where people who don't agree with their politics are allowed to exist.

In short, fuck QAnon and all the faggots who fell for that crap. No wonder the US is fucked.


----------



## Aidan (Sep 1, 2020)

Q Anon really seems like a shitpost that got hijacked and taken seriously by boomers and is now being taken seriously by zoomers. I've met a few boomers who buy into this in real life and spend a lot of time discussing it in online circles, apparently. Someone shared me something one of  their teen relatives sent them and it was Q Anon stuff and apparently it's going around the school they're at.

The video in question, which I lack a link to atm, was basically just a compilation of every major conspiracy from the past century. Eyes Wide Shut type of stuff and babby's first illuminati + freemason conspiracy stuff. The video was full of shit but the voice over jumped so quick from conspiracy to conspiracy you never get a time to question anything they just said, it's just "This crazy thing is true, this crazy thing is true, this crazy thing happened and is questionable, this person is influential and may be involved with all that shit but also this person is doing other stuff... connected? Maybe..."
I was on /pol/ when QAnon took off initially and it wasn't about that at  all back then, so I think it went from a fun anon larp for (you)s to people taking it seriously and continuing the larp for some deranged reason.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 1, 2020)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> There is plenty of misinformation about QAnon, but I suggest getting your information straight from the horse's mouth and forming your own opinions.
> QAnon's posts can be found here and here.


This is written like Rorschach’s journal


----------



## GhastlySkulduggery (Sep 1, 2020)

Delta confirms are nearly impossible to fake.

Think.

Trump wasn't hit in the twitter bitcoin scam.

Secure.

Check drops 2567, 1534, 4527,  4607 - 4610.

There are too many coincidences for it to be a larp.


----------



## GHTD (Sep 1, 2020)

Grandpa Simpson said:


> I'm not so sure.  Since remember Alex Jones was able to get into the Bohemian Grove and film people doing weird rituals.



Just remember, the Bohemian Grove is the faggiest god damn thing you'll ever see.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Sep 1, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> This is written like Rorschach’s journal


QAnon is the Moby Dick of lolcows. If we could uncover their identity (or identities), the salt and drama would be glorious.


----------



## GHTD (Sep 1, 2020)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> QAnon is the Moby Dick of lolcows. If we could uncover their identity (or identities), the salt and drama would be glorious.



I think someone on here said they think Watkins is behind Q at this point.

Hotwheels, lolcow or not, I know posted on Twitter that the Qmap site as well as 8kun share IP addresses. Who knows.


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Sep 1, 2020)

QAnon is gobbledygook designed to be unfalsifiable. It dumps massive amounts of info. Then boomers with heavy confirmation bias filter out anything wrong or make up some excuse that it's intentional disinfo, not the real Q, actually a future event, etc. etc. The first fucking Q post said the lizard queen was already detained. It's garbage, no matter what excuse they make. Rich and powerful people are sick fucks, any retard knows that.


----------



## Grandpa Simpson (Sep 2, 2020)

OfflineCyberBully said:


> Where QAnon and similar faggotry weakens their take is not only in the occult laquer glossed over it - it can't just be sadists and pedophiles. It's got to be Satanic/Moloch-worshipping/Insert Other Occult Group Here cannibals who are doing it in order to harvest adrenochrome so they can live longer/stay younger/hurt Jesus/whatever. Is Hillary Clinton a corrupt POS who has no doubt violated countless ethics laws over her decades-long career in politics? Certainly. Did she do it whilst wearing a kid's peeled face and doing the hokey pokey with Huma Abedin before they sat down to a meal of Baby Brisket? No. That veneer only serves to get people to ignore the horrible realities of what's really going on by being too ridiculous to talk about.



Yeah I came across people posting stuff about adrenochrome, which doesn't even have anything really supporting it.  Nothing I've ever come across.  The fact that they need to talk about something like that.  What evidence you have already, is bad enough.  There's no need to go into "They have a machine that sucks their souls out to fuel their long life". But then again when you are dealing in groups thats sole purpose is conspiracy, you're likely to attract the schizophrenics.


----------



## FatalTater (Sep 2, 2020)

Today the Qmap dot pub was down and there was much gnashing of teeth and rending of garments in the twitterverse. It's back up now.

There are currently four big posts about which politician got caught with child porn. No idea if any of it is legit, since any monkey with a keyboard can type "Mr Whatsit had icky porn on his computer" and I don't care enough to research it right now.

Why the hell do people think little kids are sexy? I do not get it. I also don't understand the folks that want to screw animals or youtubers so maybe it's just not my thing. 

Also, are there really people out there that don't know that other people are creepy as fuck? I mean, I guess it seems different when it's a wealthy or politically powerful person, but really? The trope of the pervy movie producer or skeevy politician has been around since forever. Not all of them are in a Satanic cult either, sometimes the weirdo with the child porn is just a weirdo with child porn. 

I have typed cheese pizza too many times today.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Sep 2, 2020)

I know a q person irl. I think he’s a little bit schizo. Fun too pick his brain cause sometimes there’s a little nugget of truth to be had, but ya he’s super crazy. I wish he wouldn’t go on so much about Adrenochrome and devil worship and other dumb shit like that, elites don’t need to do or believe that shit to be sick freaks.


----------



## FatalTater (Sep 2, 2020)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> I know a q person irl. I think he’s a little bit schizo. Fun too pick his brain cause sometimes there’s a little nugget of truth to be had, but ya he’s super crazy. I wish he wouldn’t go on so much about Adrenochrome and devil worship and other dumb shit like that, elites don’t need to do or believe that shit to be sick freaks.


Yeah, I wish more of them would learn to look beyond the Satan and adrenochrome stuff, or would downplay it in discussions.  In my more autistic moments I've tried to figure out how harvesting adrenochrome from kids might be a thing, and might be useful but either that info is hidden or it's made up, becuase everything I read indicates that adrenochrome wouldn't act like "they" say it does. That's not saying there aren't groups that hunt kids for sport or whatever, but if so then they're likely doing it just for fun, or to blackmail anyone they talk into joining them doing it. Doubt Satan cares, honestly.


----------



## Allegory (Sep 8, 2020)

here you go bud



			https://qalerts.app/
		




			https://Qmap.pub
		




			https://8kun.top/qresearch/res/10503812.html#10504572
		




This is where you can see the information. They only actually post on 8kun the qalerts just makes it super easy for the laymen. 

What it is  >>>>>>>>>> 






 
















Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## kūhaku (Sep 8, 2020)

I disagree with QAnon because it only seems to imply that the Democrats are the only ones in the cabal when in reality it’s everyone at the top.


----------



## Otterly (Sep 8, 2020)

theshep said:


> Just in relation to the island 'temple', there is drone footage showing the interior of it. The 'keystone' is a painted effect on what is essentially a drywall box. I do note that there is an absence of the golden dome on top of it in this footage.
> 
> It purports to be taken in 2019. No idea what went on in the rest of the island, but the 'temple' is certainly not the marble bathhouse as alleged in the second image.
> 
> ...


 
If you look at the red Swirls has n the floor/courtyard in front of the temple it appears to spell PEDO .... some rather poor exterior design there.
  I have no idea about Q. May be a massive larp, May be a psyop to stop action because people are pulled into thinking something will be done. May be true, may be bits of truth mixed with misinformation. Who knows?

What I dont doubt at all is that child abuse is horribly common, and used as a way to control and blackmail people in power. The Epstein thing seems to have been a massive blackmail and intel gathering op. I’ve also read that one in twenty men has a predilection for pedophilia. I know people in law enforcement over here and they all mutter darkly about the sheer scale of the problem. There are always rumours about just how high up in society it goes. All the way amd at every level. Sickening 

They should all be scourged from the earth IMO. In minecraft of course, for legal reasons.


----------



## Grandpa Simpson (Sep 11, 2020)

Otterly said:


> I know people in law enforcement over here and they all mutter darkly about the sheer scale of the problem. There are always rumours about just how high up in society it goes. All the way amd at every level. Sickening



Well the former PM, then house secretary said exactly that.





And I don't know about the Adrenochrome thing.  But I do know this is a real thing.  Just like Mr. Burns.









						Ambrosia
					






					www.ambrosiaplasma.com
				





Now if young blood works good, infant blood must be great.


----------



## queerape (Sep 12, 2020)

I think QAnon is more about providing an alternative narrative to things like the jeffery epstein scandal that allow Trump to look good. It's well known in the 90s and 2000s Trump was super tight with Jeffery and Ghislaine and thus likely aware of what they were doing. There's also the fact he appointed Alex Azar who got Jeffery off easy after he got caught diddling in 2008.  But in QAnon Trump can be "recast" as the hero of the story as opposed to at least complicit.  Ultimately its part of TES, it's not about saving the children, but it's about absolving Trump as his fanastics can't dare allow any narrative where he looks bad.


----------



## Grandpa Simpson (Sep 12, 2020)

queerape said:


> There's also the fact he appointed Alex Azar who got Jeffery off easy after he got caught diddling in 2008.



The problem is, many people on KF just automatically assume Trump is all knowing that googles every single appointment, as if he's actually someone who spends the majority of his time posting on KF instead of going into Presidential meetings.  Not that he's someone who largely gets his info like a normalfag from Fox news.


----------



## GhostButt (Sep 12, 2020)

Grandpa Simpson said:


>



My belief in a conspiracy SKYROCKETS when it earns these automatic disclaimers:






If you told me Obama shoves fireants down his dick hole in order to get it up I'd call you retarded, but if the video you sent me about it had this little "memo from the department of right think and buttmad" trying to play clean up crew and explain it away I would instantly believe at least a little bit, like "yeah maybe... michelle really is a rough fuck, I'd be trying something crazy too if I had to please that beast"


----------



## Grandpa Simpson (Sep 12, 2020)

GhostButt said:


> My belief in a conspiracy SKYROCKETS when it earns these automatic disclaimers:
> 
> View attachment 1590666
> 
> ...



I literally have no idea what your position is.


----------



## GhostButt (Sep 12, 2020)

Grandpa Simpson said:


> I literally have no idea what your position is.


 I didn't state one, I was just talking about the disclaimer


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Sep 12, 2020)

BanalEntropy said:


> Also, the weird satanic/pagan angle that's always jammed into these conspiracies seriously discredits them. People can be disgusting pieces of shit on their own without any supernatural influence.



The claim is that they believe this stuff, not that they're being supernaturally influenced.
You don't have to believe Muhammad rode a winged horse to acknowledge that there are people who do believe in Islam, and that some of them are willing to do terrible things in its name.
Well, maybe some people in positions of power believe in satanic/pagan woo.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Sep 12, 2020)

When I was a kid we didn't call it Qanon, it was just just called Hollywood.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Sep 12, 2020)

ISDwarnedus said:


> The claim is that they believe this stuff, not that they're being supernaturally influenced.
> You don't have to believe Muhammad rode a winged horse to acknowledge that there are people who do believe in Islam, and that some of them are willing to do terrible things in its name.
> Well, maybe some people in positions of power believe in satanic/pagan woo.


I'd argue that belief itself is enough to influence your actions even without a literal interpretation of the more fantastical elements found in religion. 
Either way, most of the supposed pagan/satanist adherence among those in power just strikes me as rich assholes being weird out of boredom a la Bohemian grove.


----------



## Jar-Jar Fanboy (Sep 12, 2020)

I've always thought of QAnon as a carnival gypsy that tells your fortune: the predictions are just vague enough that you can make anything stick, if you try hard enough


----------



## BeanRespecter (Sep 13, 2020)

The fact mainstream media is now calling anyone who criticizes Cuties a "Q anon conspiracy" is hysterical. 

Thats one way to get your NPCs to reboot in err.exe

"Obviously child abuse movie filming child abuse is wrong. Right?" Avg. Normie


"REEE TULSI GABBARD IS A RUSSIAN AGENT"

"tulsi gabbard is a russian agent. Reeeee."


----------



## Kokobi (Sep 13, 2020)

queerape said:


> I think QAnon is more about providing an alternative narrative to things like the jeffery epstein scandal that allow Trump to look good. It's well known in the 90s and 2000s Trump was super tight with Jeffery and Ghislaine and thus likely aware of what they were doing. There's also the fact he appointed Alex Azar who got Jeffery off easy after he got caught diddling in 2008.  But in QAnon Trump can be "recast" as the hero of the story as opposed to at least complicit.  Ultimately its part of TES, it's not about saving the children, but it's about absolving Trump as his fanastics can't dare allow any narrative where he looks bad.


Very true.

Ideological supporters have to believe an alternate take if a president or politician they like does something wrong, as it's the easiest amendment to their ideology.
"Oh, they only did it because they were pressured to it",
"It might look like they did something bad, but if you think about it this way, it's actually good".

So it's telling how much of a bad president Trump is when his actions have caused his supporters to believe in an entire alternate universe timeline.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Sep 13, 2020)

gaystoner said:


> The fact mainstream media is now calling anyone who criticizes Cuties a "Q anon conspiracy" is hysterical.
> 
> Thats one way to get your NPCs to reboot in err.exe
> 
> ...


It's like they're literally begging to be acknowledged as pedophiles.

I mean, I don't like Q and what the whole thing's turned into, but Hollywood and the rest of the world's showbiz industry is certainly not helping its case.


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Sep 14, 2020)

It's the same thing as when someone goes after Flat Earthers. It doesn't change how bullshit the idea is, it grants legitimacy to their insanity.

"They wouldn't go after it if it wasn't true."


----------



## Goon (Sep 23, 2020)

I followed a link on youtube recently to a Qanoner who is claiming many celebrities and politicians have been sent to GITMO, arrested or executed. On further digging, Qanons believe those on the list have been replaced by body doubles.



			https://youtu.be/hIFTLzkiLwg
		



			https://youtu.be/QJ2QVG1kqwY


----------



## Napalm Pissbaby (Sep 23, 2020)

GhostButt said:


> It's all true, it's just not as connected as all that, I'm sure there is no shortage of any of these horrible things.
> 
> Epileptic Retard kurt eichenwald pre-kickstarter'd a cam site for boys and then won an award for exposing it, no connection to his field of work (((journalism)))
> 
> ...



There are only a few degrees of separation between Jeffrey Epstein, NXIVM, the Khashoggis, the human trafficking ring in Belgium, and the US State Department.

Jeffrey Epstein's mentor was publishing magnate Robert Maxwell, Ghislaine Maxwell's father and a notorious Mossad spy.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/politics/1991/11/11/israel-gives-maxwell-farewell-fit-for-hero/1773995a-0eac-4a3e-abed-1d3254cc0baa/
		




			https://archive.md/fZJ8s
		


Robert Maxwell was also involved in the Inslaw PROMIS debacle, where the investigative journalist Danny Casolaro committed suicide (or was murdered) for digging too deep.



			https://www.wired.com/1993/01/inslaw/
		




			https://archive.md/jZbKC
		


Before he died, Danny Casolaro described what he called the "Octopus". He had discovered the Deep State's tendrils in everything.









						The Danny Casolaro Primer: 13 reasons to doubt the official narrative surrounding his death
					

The official version of events surrounding Danny Casolaro’s death has been questioned since the beginning, but several recent revelations resulting from the release of government documents have undermined it. While there are still questions about Casolaro’s death, there are over a dozen reasons...




					www.muckrock.com
				






			https://archive.md/He1Ty
		


Ghislaine Maxwell's (u/maxwellhill on Reddit, responsible for countless news posts) sister, Anne Maxwell (thought to be u/anutensil on Reddit) is rumored to be the therapist of the Columbine shooters.



			https://www.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/ixncz6/columbine_high_school_massacre_was_mkultra_and/
		


Ellen Pao met Ghislaine Maxwell at a party hosted by Kleiner Perkins.









						Ex-Reddit CEO tweeted she ‘knew about’ Ghislaine Maxwell allegations in 2011
					

Ellen Pao, the former CEO of Reddit, said in the tweet posted Monday that Maxwell was at the party hosted by Kleiner Perkins, a venture capital giant where she worked as a partner.




					nypost.com
				






			https://archive.md/NTV9w
		


Reddit is owned by the parent company of Condé Nast, Advance Publications. Conde Nast's magazine Vanity Fair wrote puff pieces about Jeffrey Epstein.



			https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/07/19/magazine/graydon-carter-jeffrey-epstein-vanity-fair.html
		




			https://archive.md/iW4xi
		




			https://archive.vanityfair.com/article/2003/3/the-talented-mr-epstein
		




			https://archive.md/nRfcM
		


Jeffrey Epstein's main source of funding was Les Wexner, of Victoria's Secret. Les Wexner is part of the Mega Group, a Mossad front operation.



			http://www.softpanorama.org/Skeptics/Political_skeptic/Elite_theory/Degradation_of_elite/les_wexner_and_mega_group.shtml
		




			https://archive.md/ZyXEG
		


Charles Bronfman was also part of the Mega Group. His niece, Clare Bronfman, poured a huge amount of funds into NXIVM.



			https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/19/nyregion/nxivm-clare-bronfman.html
		




			https://archive.md/7uDtF
		


Robert Maxwell bought a yacht from Emad Khashoggi and named it after his daughter (Adnan Khashoggi and Jamal Khashoggi were relatives of his, yes).









						Dancing Hare - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






			https://archive.md/2TcGa
		


Adnan Khashoggi knew Paul Vanden Boeynants, who was implicated in the Dutroux X-Dossiers. People don't even realize what these sick fuckers have done. Read the X-Dossiers. They took trafficked children and let them out into the woods and hunted them down with hunting dogs, like game animals.






						Beyond the Dutroux Affair: The Reality of Protected Child Abuse and Snuff Networks
					

Strong evidence of child abuse and even snuff networks protected by high officials can be found in the covered up Dutroux X-Dossiers, first made available by ISGP here.



					isgp-studies.com
				






			https://archive.md/cptiE
		


The US State Department once rented a townhouse to Jeffrey Epstein.









						The State Department Once Rented A Townhouse Seized From Iran To Jeffrey Epstein — Then Sued Him For Subletting It
					

A weird and forgotten case from the 1990s shows how connected Jeffrey Epstein was to power.




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				






			https://archive.md/2yQOR
		


A US State Department-owned OV-10 Bronco with the tail number N474AW shared its tail number with a helicopter used by Jeffrey Epstein.



			https://steemit.com/pizzagate/@rebelskum/aircraft-n-number-n474aw-shared-by-jeffrey-epstein-dyncorp-the-state-department-and-the-cia
		




			https://archive.md/U52vi
		


Jeffrey Epstein's pilot, Nadia Marcinko, trained at the same flight school as Mohamed Atta.









						r/Epstein - Epstein Pilot Trained At Same Flight School As 9/11 Hijackers
					

28 votes and 53 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				






			https://archive.md/yWKPe
		




Syaoran Li said:


> QAnon is mostly just a 4chan shitpost that got out of hand because a bunch of redneck Boomers and Facebook grannies thought it was real.



You don't need to read even a single Q drop to see that something monumentally fucked up is going on, here.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Sep 23, 2020)

Napalm Pissbaby said:


> You don't need to read even a single Q drop to see that something monumentally fucked up is going on, here.


You don't, but then you got the ones who drink the Q-Aid who also think the world's going to end, Jesus will perform the Rapture, or the NWO will rise once these rings and people within them are taken out. And that's before trying to link Q to all the UFO sightings that have occured and that disclosure of aliens will come out like all the pedophilia cases have.

Like I said before, there's certainly no denying that all the pedophile stuff is real and they're (fruitlessly) being covered up by insiders. But when you try to add other conspiracy theories or religion into the mix, things are going to get very out of hand very quickly.


----------



## Pigtoad (Sep 23, 2020)

These are the people who take pizzagate seriously.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 23, 2020)

Anyone who believes QAnon is legit should be institutionalized for being retarded


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 23, 2020)

I saw a chick wearing a Q shirt the other day
8/10 yoga class thirty something wine mom
would downward her dog even though "skinny blonde chick" isn't really my thing


----------



## Grandpa Simpson (Sep 24, 2020)

Sock said:


> I followed a link on youtube recently to a Qanoner who is claiming many celebrities and politicians have been sent to GITMO, arrested or executed. On further digging, Qanons believe those on the list have been replaced by body doubles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah now thats a bridge too far.  Is that part of the old rumor that Avril Lavigne was replaced by a body double?  Heard about that one years ago.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 24, 2020)

One thing about Qanon that I think is worth noting is the flippant comparison of current events to movies.  If you skim through Q's history, you'll see plenty of photoshopped movie posters, but something that's stuck in my craw is this one:



In the world of Qanon, Q+ is supposedly President Trump himself.  They're usually very short and say jack shit, just skim through this: https://qanon.pub/?q=Q+ and read any post signed by "Q+".  Assuming all of that is true, it showcases Trump's tendency to see all of this as... a movie?

Like, I get the movie allegory: the riots are, on paper, all about the victim du jour, but they're really about overthrowing America.  Got it.  Here's the thing:  My fucking _city, the city I grew up in, *is under assault*. _Which city?  It's not even a powerlevel to say that at this point, with how many riots are happening all over the nation.  The tension in the air from even a quick trip to the grocery store, with aggressive drivers and people darting around, is palpable.  Comparing recent events to fucking cinema is straight-up CWC shit.

---

edit: Some other things about Q that are worth pointing out:


Movies referenced are (afaik) all thrillers, some of them being The Godfather III; Official Secrets; The Hunt for Red October; The Sum of All Fears; Patriot Games
No video games at all are ever referenced 
Qanon himself is thought to be possibly made up of several different people (screenshots shared have been from different kinds of phones, iPhones and Androids, all recent models for their time), though the main guy thought to possibly be the ringleader is General Michael Flynn
Qanon followers love the number 17, because Q is the 17th letter of the alphabet, and also in the Bible, 17 represents the number of total victory so they looooooooove the number 17 and see it everywhere and go "OH MAN HES HOLDING UP 17 FINGERS THAT MEANS Q IM GONNA QOOOOOOOOOOOOOM"  (incidentally, the number 13 apparently stands for rebellion and lawlessness, maybe that's why 13 is considered the unlucky number)


----------



## Grandpa Simpson (Sep 24, 2020)

Allegory said:


> here you go bud
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pissmaster said:


> One thing about Qanon that I think is worth noting is the flippant comparison of current events to movies.  If you skim through Q's history, you'll see plenty of photoshopped movie posters, but something that's stuck in my craw is this one:
> 
> View attachment 1618768
> 
> ...



Yeah see these QAnon posts are just autistic roleplay now.  But what I wonder is.  Conspiracies have been covered on the internet for ages.  Why is it only when this QAnon larp happened, suddenly boomers got into this?  I mean theres even a wiki for conspiracies.  https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Corporate_media/Deep_state_control

Why this? Why now?


----------



## Goon (Sep 25, 2020)

Grandpa Simpson said:


> Yeah now thats a bridge too far.  Is that part of the old rumor that Avril Lavigne was replaced by a body double?  Heard about that one years ago.
> View attachment 1618771


Yes, it is among many others. If you check out the comments on those videos, Qanoners throw out names of others they hope are next cause they don't like them. It's basically a virtual lynching, but no basis in reality.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 28, 2020)

Grandpa Simpson said:


> Why this? Why now?


Because Qanon got a huge traditional media push. And boomers love their TV and radio.


----------



## potato in mah painus (Sep 28, 2020)

Fashy_Fausta said:


> These are the people who take pizzagate seriously.


Go check out the Epstein thread, there is a lot of frightening things those folks found that match up to that sicko's dealings. They might actually be right, let that horrifying thought sink in.


----------



## RandomTwitterGuy (Sep 29, 2020)

Grandpa Simpson said:


> Yeah see these QAnon posts are just autistic roleplay now.  But what I wonder is.  Conspiracies have been covered on the internet for ages.  Why is it only when this QAnon larp happened, suddenly boomers got into this?  I mean theres even a wiki for conspiracies.  https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Corporate_media/Deep_state_control
> 
> Why this? Why now?



Yes every one else who believe QAnon unlike you are a retarded dumb asses, but you know the truth. Your SPECIAL!!.


----------



## Goon (Sep 29, 2020)

RandomTwitterGuy said:


> Yes every one else who believe QAnon unlike you are a retarded dumb asses, but you know the truth. Your SPECIAL!!.


Ok boomer


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 29, 2020)

potato in mah painus said:


> Go check out the Epstein thread, there is a lot of frightening things those folks found that match up to that sicko's dealings. They might actually be right, let that horrifying thought sink in.



The problem with Pizzagate is that there's a bunch of hysterical garbage that's mixed in with the kernels of truth like Epstein. The whole Satanic/Moloch cult angle is just flat out retarded and there's a good chance that if Comet Ping Pong somehow was connected to child trafficking and Epstein's crimes, it was more likely one of many places to launder money than some kind of demonic dungeon.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 29, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The problem with Pizzagate is that there's a bunch of hysterical garbage that's mixed in with the kernels of truth like Epstein. The whole Satanic/Moloch cult angle is just flat out retarded and there's a good chance that if Comet Ping Pong somehow was connected to child trafficking and Epstein's crimes, it was more likely one of many places to launder money than some kind of demonic dungeon.



You are right that there is untruth mixed in with truth. It's an old strategy and remarkably cheap. When you want to suppress an event, you have to release some nonsense anonymously and some curious retards will believe it and spread that too. Because the whole investigation is not happening in a hierarchy, but all random people of various capability, unsure of who they can trust.

There was more than enough evidence that very weird things were happening at comet ping pong beyond money laundering. The link between Epstein and ping pong is very tenuous, btw. Its link to Podesta was much closer.

As for the cultish religion angle, have you seen any of the majestic ape videos? I presume not. Nor the artwork that hung at comet ping pong. Nor the reviews prior to pizzagate really blowing up and a lot of it being expunged from the internet. If you haven't seen the evidence and are dismissing it out of hand before that, that's just putting your head in the sand. But you're also trying to convice others, so I thought it worthwhile to point it out.

You, Syaoran Li, have the same default position that every type of cry about anything satanic is by definition a satanic panic, as if it were completely impossible for bad people to have motives beyond immediate self-fulfillment.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 29, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> You are right that there is untruth mixed in with truth. It's an old strategy and remarkably cheap. When you want to suppress an event, you have to release some nonsense anonymously and some curious retards will believe it and spread that too. Because the whole investigation is not happening in a hierarchy, but all random people of various capability, unsure of who they can trust.
> 
> There was more than enough evidence that very weird things were happening at comet ping pong beyond money laundering. The link between Epstein and ping pong is very tenuous, btw. Its link to Podesta was much closer.
> 
> ...



I've not seen any of the Majestic Ape videos but I do know about the weird artwork at Comet Ping Pong. I always chalked that up to rich counterculture dilettantes being "weird for the sake of weird" as rich counterculture douchebags often tend to do.

Also, I think the Satanic Panic angle is part of the disinfo campaign since it's one of those things that immediately gets normies to dismiss it thanks to the lunacy of the more fringe fundies like Jack Chick and John Todd in the 80's and 90's. Again, the unique character of the old Religious Right in America and their downfall is one of those things that's stuck with several generations in this country. Usually when we hear "Satanic Moloch cult", we'll dismiss it as fundie nonsense or chalk it up to fringe nutcases like Richard Ramirez or the Chicago Rippers.

There might be an occult angle to it, but I'd need further evidence. I'll see if I can watch those videos and see if there's more clues beyond "weird Bohemian art snobs being weird"

I'm going on the assumption that the Satanic cult angle is part of the disinfo because it's the kind of thing that sounds very ridiculous and thanks to historical precedent, is bad optics to argue in favor of.

Then again, I wouldn't be surprised if sick fucks like Epstein and Maxwell actually were into that occult stuff and it gets lost among all the disinfo. Truth can be stranger than fiction.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Sep 29, 2020)

I keep seeing this thread and saying "What the fuck is a QAnon?" only to realize that I've already posted here. So back and read the OP and I'm like "Oh yeah, that." The I click away from the thread and immediately memory hole it for some reason.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Sep 29, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> There might be an occult angle to it, but I'd need further evidence. I'll see if I can watch those videos and see if there's more clues beyond "weird Bohemian art snobs being weird"



That's always the beauty of symbols isn't it? Instead of speaking of things directly or showing things directly, they're a way to hide behind a symbol where you can deny any connection to what it is representing to those who've studied the symbology in more depth.

Because there is always some overlap in symbols, there will be people using the symbols unaware, like those FBI symbols that you'll see everywhere you look, because a swirl or a triangle swirl is a very basic icon that anyone can come up with independantly.

However, much like language, when you see certain symbols used together coherently, it starts to have meaning that can only mean one thing. But even just explaining this part are complex explanations of things not too easily unraveled.



Syaoran Li said:


> I'm going on the assumption that the Satanic cult angle is part of the disinfo because it's the kind of thing that sounds very ridiculous and thanks to historical precedent, is bad optics to argue in favor of.



Let's assume everything in your post is true.
That would mean two things:

*1. Dressing up your illicit behaviour in these things help to cover them up*

2. A precedent has been made for specifically discounting satanic type occultism, meaning that if any group does operate under that type of motivation, they would have everyone's bias in their favor in not investigating.

Of course we'd go in circles of our previous conversations, because you think that bias against believing satanic or occult angles was formed organicly, whereas I've seen sufficient evidence to believe it to be manufactured.



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I keep seeing this thread and saying "What the fuck is a QAnon?" only to realize that I've already posted here. So back and read the OP and I'm like "Oh yeah, that." The I click away from the thread and immediately memory hole it for some reason.


You have to wear the tinfoil, or the chemtrail mindrays keep wiping the knowledge from your head


----------



## Women should die (Sep 29, 2020)

NIGGERS AND JEWS ARE GAY -Q


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 5, 2020)

Grandpa Simpson said:


> Yeah see these QAnon posts are just autistic roleplay now.  But what I wonder is.  Conspiracies have been covered on the internet for ages.  Why is it only when this QAnon larp happened, suddenly boomers got into this?  I mean theres even a wiki for conspiracies.  https://wikispooks.com/wiki/Corporate_media/Deep_state_control
> 
> Why this? Why now?


My personal theory:  Boomers are people who were born between 1946 and 1964, right?  Think about what they grew up with - the advent of television, starting with small black-and-white CRTs getting just a few channels.  TV was a colossal thing, just like the internet is to us, despite the limited programming.  So, everybody watched the same few things.  Shows dealing with futuristic espionage plots like Mission Impossible, Get Smart, and I Spy were very popular in their day, and the characters would use coded messages simple enough for the audience to understand.  

Qanon does the same sort of thing.  Boomers try to read between the lines, find codes, patterns, and discuss them amongst themselves.  I think that's why boomers are so uniformic in their nostalgia, they all grew up with the exact same stuff crammed down their throats.  Even if you're gen X, you had more of a variety of music, movies, and TV to watch.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 5, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> One thing about Qanon that I think is worth noting is the flippant comparison of current events to movies.  If you skim through Q's history, you'll see plenty of photoshopped movie posters, but something that's stuck in my craw is this one:
> 
> View attachment 1618768
> 
> ...



Boomers believe conspiracies when it affirms their world beliefs that there is a vast conspiracy against Trump and Trump is fighting for the greater good while giving no indication as such publicly.

Anyone who believes QAnon should be committed because they're batshit insane


----------



## Nom Carver (Dec 3, 2020)

I think a good rule of thumb for any conspiracy that could actually be physically possible is to consider the middle ground. I think it's safe to say that pretty much everyone here knows that absolute degeneracy like pedophilia can be found in any class or group in any society. But you need to draw the line as the claims become more and more extreme and batshit insane.

Are they all interconnected worldwide - Fat chance.

Do they all worship Satan - Some of them are probably in some autistic cult.

Do they perform a ritual on children and make a life extending drug out of their adrenaline - What?

It just gets to this point where it's utter fantasy, and the only real defense for something like this is that it's 'all behind closed doors' or 'They've been erasing themselves from history for hundreds of years' or however long these groups have supposedly been around. Good luck keeping a worldwide secret society together for that long. It's like these people desperately want to believe in something that is so fictional. Maybe boomers just want to find something fantastical like this to believe in to escape how fucked up the world has been getting. Maybe it's like using video games as escapism for us as it is them.

Oh, shit. Sorry, my autism was showing.


----------



## GreenJacket (Dec 5, 2020)

Nom Carver said:


> Are they all interconnected worldwide - Fat chance.


Elites being internationally connected has been a thing since at least the middle ages (The monarchs of Europe by 1914 were all like cousins of each other)..

Western governments agreeing to spy on each other's citizens (Five Eyes).

Ghislaine Maxwell being able to trot around the world in her yacht while Epstein made connections with the rich and powerful.

This, of course, only applies to the West.


----------



## Nom Carver (Dec 5, 2020)

GreenJacket said:


> This, of course, only applies to the West.


What do you think *worldwide* means?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 5, 2020)

If Q isn't some crackhouse dweller making things up for shits and giggles, he's almost certainly a set of glowies partaking in information warfare to steer the minds of superstitious right wingers in a direction that's favorable to them. It's one or the other. Why would glowies steer people's attention towards pedophiles? I don't know, but if Q was truly someone intent on exposing important people's dirty laundry he would've been silenced by now.

That being said, Hollywood is full of pedophiles and people at the top of the food chain are perverts. It's no secret Sheikhs hire high class hookers and make them have sex with their camels or do other repulsive things, for instance. It's not outside the realm of possibility that outrageous things like ritual child sacrifice might occasionally happen, if only because some people love breaking taboos and know they can get away with it.

Groups like O9A even talk about performing human sacrifices in their literature, although I don't think any evidence has surfaced about them actually going through with any such ritual. O9A are a group of Nazi Satanists who have been around since the 70's, btw.


----------



## Grandpa Simpson (Dec 5, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Anyone who believes QAnon should be committed because they're batshit insane



The problem there is what do you define as a "QAnon nutter"?

I mean we just had the arrest of a CEO of a private jet company for trafficking tweens.


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/sex-offender-ceo-of-private-jet-company-busted-for-trafficking-girls-across-new-york-city-some-as-young-as-12-years-old.80859/unread
		


Do we just keep handwaving these patterns away because the mainstream told people everything QAnon is crazy conspiracy theories?  I think people want to believe QAnon are all loons, because regular people probably couldn't handle knowing the big wigs are fucking kids right now and theres nothing you or anyone can, or will, do.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 5, 2020)

Grandpa Simpson said:


> The problem there is what do you define as a "QAnon nutter"?
> 
> I mean we just had the arrest of a CEO of a private jet company for trafficking tweens.
> 
> ...


Anyone who believes that there is a "Q" working for the government who is leaking and that the government (mainly Democrats) are a satanic child-sex trafficking cult that Trump is trying to take down.

No one is denying that shit happens, and it's awful it does, but the Q stuff is way beyond that "sometimes it happens"


----------



## Grandpa Simpson (Dec 5, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Anyone who believes that there is a "Q" working for the government who is leaking and that the government (mainly Democrats) are a satanic child-sex trafficking cult that Trump is trying to take down.



Thats really the only part of the QAnon that I have issue with.  Most of the other stuff just seems to fall in the realm of the typical "conspiracy theory" stuff thats been around for years.  It's like they put all the old theories in a new suit and suddenly people were interested.

Which is the part I don't understand.  You didn't believe the conspiracy theory before but now you do because Q from James Bond told you he's secretly working with Trump?  I don't get it.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Dec 5, 2020)

Grandpa Simpson said:


> Thats really the only part of the QAnon that I have issue with.  Most of the other stuff just seems to fall in the realm of the typical "conspiracy theory" stuff thats been around for years.  It's like they put all the old theories in a new suit and suddenly people were interested.
> 
> Which is the part I don't understand.  You didn't believe the conspiracy theory before but now you do because Q from James Bond told you he's secretly working with Trump?  I don't get it.


No one denies that there's child trafficking that goes on in the world, and it's awful that it does. And some rich people are the culprit, again no one was denying that. But the extend of QAnon goes way beyond that. They took a legit thing and dialed it up to 11. 

And let's be honest, here. If that shit is going on, Trump sure as hell isn't going to be stopping it.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 5, 2020)

A lot of politicians are pedophiles, but other than that, believing in a Satanic cabal of pedos working together for world domination? Not really plausible.


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Dec 5, 2020)

You don't need a super top secret military intelligence whatever to tell you there are a bunch of pedophiles in the circles of rich and powerful people. Everything "Q" claims is either something any moron could tell you or bullshit.

Do you know what adrenochrome is? It's adrenaline with oxygen in it. You can synthesize it in a lab easily. If it had magical fountain of youth properties we would know about them already. And if Trump was truly threatening the alleged supply of children to harvest it from they could just pay off a pharma company to make it by the truckload if they really need this shit. Q takes obvious truths, like that rich pedophiles exist, and uses it as a vehicle to feed boomers and the mentally ill nonsense.


----------



## GreenJacket (Dec 6, 2020)

Nom Carver said:


> What do you think *worldwide* means?


So you agree with me then?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 7, 2020)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> No one denies that there's child trafficking that goes on in the world, and it's awful that it does. And some rich people are the culprit, again no one was denying that. But the extend of QAnon goes way beyond that. They took a legit thing and dialed it up to 11.
> 
> And let's be honest, here. If that shit is going on, Trump sure as hell isn't going to be stopping it.


Like it's one thing to out the pedophiles, that has to happen since pedophiles are generally shit people. But then they take it a step further and include things like actual space aliens, solar activity and the fucking Rapture into this too. Hell, there's people out there saying the fall of the pedophile rings _are _what causes the Rapture in the first place. It puzzles me how anyone would even think about the logistics of that, let alone believe that Jesus Christ is going to save the Christians all because a bunch of people who fucked little kids get sent to jail.


----------



## Nom Carver (Jan 15, 2021)

GreenJacket said:


> So you agree with me then?


No, your entire message was just listing off things that pertains to the west, not the entire world.


----------



## fuxetudeto (Jan 15, 2021)

Anyone else think Q is just a troll getting a laugh outta this?


----------



## GHTD (Jan 15, 2021)

Q is total shit and everyone who believes it knows it. It's just a tool to turn boomers into accelerationists, probably.

I mean, the Capitol siege was full of Q boomers and there's no fucking doubt we're going to see some mass surveillance shit GWB could only dream about once Biden gets in. If you believe in Q, you just believe in accelerating the destruction of modern society, no doubt about it.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 15, 2021)

GHTD said:


> Q is total shit and everyone who believes it knows it. It's just a tool to turn boomers into accelerationists, probably.
> 
> I mean, the Capitol siege was full of Q boomers and there's no fucking doubt we're going to see some mass surveillance shit GWB could only dream about once Biden gets in. If you believe in Q, you just believe in accelerating the destruction of modern society, no doubt about it.


I dunno, /pol/'s been getting more and more zoomer-y lately and I've been getting the hint that most of them are starting to unironically believe in Q. But this is /pol/, so I honestly don't know.


----------



## Nom Carver (Jan 15, 2021)

GHTD said:


> Q is total shit and everyone who believes it knows it. It's just a tool to turn boomers into accelerationists, probably.
> 
> I mean, the Capitol siege was full of Q boomers and there's no fucking doubt we're going to see some mass surveillance shit GWB could only dream about once Biden gets in. If you believe in Q, you just believe in accelerating the destruction of modern society, no doubt about it.


I don't think you understand how cult mentality works.


----------



## GHTD (Jan 15, 2021)

Nom Carver said:


> I don't think you understand how cult mentality works.



I.... kinda said it was a cult, didn't I? 

It's a cult to turn boomers into accelerationists, as it was originally fueled by /pol/ as a shitpost that got out of hand. /pol/ is generally accelerationist, therefore when these boomers trust the plan, they're rushing to get new draconian shit installed because they can't shut their mouths about something the rest of us find total lunacy.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jan 15, 2021)

Marc Dutroux's career was just one example of how well connected men can traffic in depravity. The investigation seemed to result in a few low levels get jail time, and the various politicians and judges escaped any penalty. 

QAnon is now full of mixed cringe, but I bet a lot of perv politicians and bureaucrats were annoyed by too much emphasis on pedos in high places. Perhaps anything of worth gets mixed in with nonsense.


----------



## Meat Target (Jan 15, 2021)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> QAnon is now full of mixed cringe, but I bet a lot of perv politicians and bureaucrats were annoyed by too much emphasis on pedos in high places. Perhaps anything of worth gets mixed in with nonsense.


The MSM's hysterical obsession with QAnon, in proportion to how many Right-wingers actually believe it, is classic Streisand Effect. Q or no Q, the Left wouldn't be this freaked out about it if they had nothing to hide.




Confession time: I don't believe in it, but the vindictive side of me doesn't want Qoomers to stop, just for the sake of making the Left squirm and putting them on their back foot.

They accuse us of being white supremacists without even knowing we're white supremacists, why not give them a taste of their own medicine?


----------



## ZeroCool (Feb 13, 2021)

How the hell do the QAnontards continue to think that they are right, even though their main conspiracy theory fell apart?


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 13, 2021)

ZeroCool said:


> How the hell do the QAnontards continue to think that they are right, even though their main conspiracy theory fell apart?



The foundation of the conspiracy is that there is pedophiles at every level of government. This is true. They aren't all collaborating as part of some giant network, but the moral panic caused by child abuse allows the mind to go to great lengths.


----------



## Aidan (Feb 13, 2021)

ZeroCool said:


> How the hell do the QAnontards continue to think that they are right, even though their main conspiracy theory fell apart?


I'm pretty sure it's like "God works in mysterious ways" logic where everything can be handwaved by "trust the plan"


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 14, 2021)

Aidan said:


> I'm pretty sure it's like "God works in mysterious ways" logic where everything can be handwaved by "trust the plan"


And when that doesn't work, try to include God, Aliens, and/or the Great Solar Flash into it no matter how shoehorned it comes off as.


----------



## EarthquakeMachine (Feb 21, 2021)

My personnel opinion on QAnon is that it was a PsyOp to herd any potential dissent (I think particularly targeted at Boomers, both in age and mindset) into a belief system that would make them impossible to elect and onto higher priority watch lists. Something akin to intentionally inducing a mental schism by exposing a lot of normies to some really dark information, leading them along with a gamified series of clues and puzzles. 

QAnon works because it's a big lie built on a lot of little truths. The OP here listed them all. In the process of wrapping all these things together, you make the big lie incredibly compelling for the target, and bury all the little truths in so much nonsense that people don't take them seriously by association. 

Attached to this post is a description of a Soviet operation to oust any pro-Czar dissent from the newly formed USSR that has a lot of parallels with QAnon. Just replace the inner circle of Q's anti-pedophile warriors with the Monarchists. I don't think this points to QAnon being a Russian op, though. Intelligence agencies freely steal good ideas from each other all the time. But it's important to know that there is a precedent for this type of thing.


----------



## b0x (Dec 4, 2021)

I think the QAnon phenomenon is an attempt to poison the well.  There's certainly enough circumstantial evidence to support it's main argument. It's just that when you dig deeper into QAnon you find the weirder theories like RFK still being alive or Hillary being imminently being arrested that things start to fall apart.  I think that was done on purpose.  There are things out there that people really don't want to confront or even entertain. It's much easier to simply blow off everything involved as loons.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 4, 2021)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...

QAnon is faker than a pair of Hollywood tits and gayer than Liberace at a pride parade.


----------



## b0x (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Goon (Dec 6, 2021)

b0x said:


>


No one said sex trafficking and pedophilia isn't real or a problem. It has been for years. I'm not going to power level myself about it and what I know. Q took well known issues. both real and fanatastic, and used it to gain a following of the mentally unstable and easily manipulated during a period of great uncertainty. The Q Cult became just as destructive as the far left calling everyonea Nazi or racist. Don't agree with them or point out some of the raging idiocy in its group and they pointed and screamed "PEDOPHILE!" Q did nothing but discredit the few things that are real. He and his sheep made everyone hate them and brush off everything they said as lunacy by putting Trump at its core. It didn't need that. The problem stands on its own, but Q used it to amass himself a circus of lunatic clowns. There are ways to get things done without turning it into a freak show.


----------



## A Pile Of Fucking Ashes (Dec 6, 2021)

As has been said by many others, although the possibility of a few separate pedo rings among the rich is present, the idea of it being some satanic world order is some of the most exceptional shit I've ever read. It's meant to feed off paranoia of pedos, clean and simple. Then somewhere along the way someone slapped "Democrat" and "Clinton" onto it bc "OOOHHH SPOOKY DEMOCRATS COMING TO TAKE YOUR GUNS AND MAKE YOUR KIDS GAY OOOHHH SO SCARYYYYY." Hell, I'd go so far as to say that the _Republicans _would be the more likely candidate than anyone to be the culprit if by some insane chance this turned out to be real. Think about it: what better way to cover your ass if your plot starts to get exposed? Claim the other guys did it. Then start a little cult and twist the conspiracy to your will into a cult and bam, problem solved.

That's assuming it's even real though (which it isn't). They call others sheep when they themselves are also sheep. Not all sheep share the same shepard.


----------



## Josterman (Dec 23, 2021)

I found this podcast named Qanon Anonymous where they debunk a whole lot the goobledigook from Qanon and they also went after the left wing version of Qanon. It’s a very interesting podcast to listen to
https://soundcloud.com/qanonanonymous/unlocked-liberal-qanon-louise-mensch-bill-palmer-seth-abramson


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 23, 2021)

The pedoshit is propably true but the rest seem like a Copium Merge larp.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Dec 23, 2021)

It's just a bunch of disenfranchised folks that have someone or something pandering to their preconceived notions of a world that they no longer can understand.  Id say what ever it is its irrelevant.

These people, heck most of us including me, didn't understand the world before Q, and they don't understand it after Q.  It's just a slightly more retarded version of reality than the one we're used to.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Dec 23, 2021)

TheTrumanShow said:


> It's just a bunch of disenfranchised folks that have someone or something pandering to their preconceived notions of a world that they no longer can understand.  Id say what ever it is its irrelevant.
> 
> These people, heck most of us including me, didn't understand the world before Q, and they don't understand it after Q.  It's just a slightly more retarded version of reality than the one we're used to.


No after going down this path for a year I have found out that the world is MUCH shitter then in my worst nightmares.  If Q is real its in mess atm.  Trump sold out on the quacksines.  I have turned to faith in Jesus Christ rather than some fatfuck that can't admit his product is maiming and killing record breaking numbers of people.  I feel like such a fool for trusting him.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Dec 26, 2021)

They say if you want to con someone, you offer what they want. Right Wing Boomers wanted to dismantle the Deep State without lifting a finger themselves. They wanted Seal Team 6 to round up every corrupt politician and cart them off to Guantanamo while they sat on the sidelines eating popcorn and "trusting the plan."  Q was just offering them that scenario while fulfilling its own agenda. Said agenda probably involved poisoning the well  for back channel communications between government insiders and outside forces (which, to be fair, probably shouldn't have been given much credit in the first place because news flash: people lie on the internet.)

The Bible says: put not your trust in princes. The same holds true for "anon" whistleblowers in the government. If you really want a change, you'll probably have to do it yourself someday (but not by putting on a pair of horns and letting government agents lure you into a government building so they can arrest you for starting an "insurrection." )


----------



## Drain Todger (Dec 26, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> They aren't all collaborating as part of some giant network


They actually 100% are part of a giant network.









						The Jeffrey Epstein Network
					

People and activity connected to Jeffrey Epstein, government and organised crime



					graphcommons.com
				









						Beyond the Dutroux Affair: The Reality of Protected Child Abuse and Snuff Networks
					

Strong evidence of child abuse and even snuff networks protected by high officials can be found in the covered up Dutroux X-Dossiers, first made available by ISGP here.



					isgp-studies.com
				









						Hidden in Plain Sight: The Shocking Origins of the Jeffrey Epstein Case
					

Whitney Webb unravels the long and sordid origins of the Jeffrey Epstein case and its connections to Roy Cohn, organized crime and the US government.




					www.mintpressnews.com
				












						The jewish Mafia - Wexner, Maxwells, Mossad & Mega Group Exposed
					

This includes all of their discussion relating to Mossad, Mega Group, Les Wexner, and Israel. These are the key pieces of information that the mainstream media won’t touch.




					www.renegadetribune.com
				












						Mega Group, Maxwells and Mossad: The Spy Story at the Heart of the Jeffrey Epstein Scandal
					

Whitney Webb continues her Too Big to Fail series connecting the myriad dots between the Mega Group, Mossad and the Jeffrey Epstein scandal.




					www.mintpressnews.com
				












						Ghislaine Maxwell and Jeffrey Epstein were spies who used underage sex to blackmail politicians, 'ex-handler' claims
					

GHISLAINE Maxwell and her paedophile lover Jeffrey Epstein were both Israeli spies who took pictures of powerful men having sex with underage girls to blackmail them, their alleged Mossad handler h…




					www.thesun.co.uk
				












						Robert Maxwell - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Jeffrey Epstein was a Mossad asset, and that is why he was protected for so long. Literally all of this shit ties back into intelligence agencies, and from there, to the Elite.


----------



## Resunoit (Dec 30, 2021)

I wouldn’t be surprised if quite a bit of it is true. Pedophilia among the elite is an obvious one, with the whole Jeffery Epstein shit, cuties, and much more it just can’t be denied at this point. There’s definitely some sus shit going on with those people. Now while I don’t think there’s some big satanic ritual child sacrifices going on, I can definitely see these people using satan as a sort of image. I mean keep in mind that these people are sick fucks that likely get a high off of doing evil shit, so I wouldn’t be surprised if they use a bit of satanic imagery as a way to oppose the Christian culture in America. And I don’t even think most of them believe in satan, they just like using him as an image as I said.

Now, does that mean that trump is literally going to save humanity and Q is some time traveler or some shit? Fuck no. Q is most definitely just a 4chan larp that managed to predict some things correctly. And if trump was really some savior that is a 500 iq 4d chess player, I doubt he would’ve been retarded enough to have a rally outside the capitol on Jan. 6. I mean come on, any smart person could’ve seen how the media would use that and what a few retards in the crowd would do that would make the entire right look bad.


----------



## b0x (Dec 30, 2021)

Resunoit said:


> And I don’t even think most of them believe in satan, they just like using him as an image as I said.



*Nuestra Señora de la Santa Muerte* (Spanish: [ˈnwestra señora de la santa mweɾte]; Spanish for *Our Lady of the Holy Death*), often shortened to *Santa Muerte*, is a cult image, female deity, and folk saint in Mexican Neopaganism and folk Catholicism.[1] A personification of death, she is associated with healing, protection, and safe delivery to the afterlife by her devotees.[2] Despite condemnation by leaders of the Catholic Church,[3] and more recently evangelical movements,[4] her following[a] has become increasingly prominent since the turn of the 21st century.[5]

The number of believers in Santa Muerte has grown over the past ten to twenty years, to an estimated 10–20 million followers in Mexico, parts of Central America, the United States, and Canada. Santa Muerte has similar male counterparts in the American continent, such as the skeletal folk saints San La Muerte of Paraguay and Rey Pascual of Guatemala.[11] According to R. Andrew Chesnut, Ph.D. in Latin American history and professor of Religious studies, the cult of Santa Muerte is the single fastest-growing new religious movement in the Americas.[5]




By the 1980s, members of drug cartels and other criminal groups in Mexico had embraced Santa Muerte.​
A seized statue of the folk saint Santa Muerte sits on packages of marijuana by a gun as suspects are presented to the press in Tijuana, Mexico, on March 31, 2010. According to the army, seven suspects were arrested during a joint operation in which they seized 847 kilograms (1,867 pounds) of marijuana, guns, cars, and machines to falsify official credentials. AP Photo/Guillermo Arias


----------



## Male Idiot (Dec 30, 2021)

b0x said:


> *Nuestra Señora de la Santa Muerte* (Spanish: [ˈnwestra señora de la santa mweɾte]; Spanish for *Our Lady of the Holy Death*), often shortened to *Santa Muerte*, is a cult image, female deity, and folk saint in Mexican Neopaganism and folk Catholicism.[1] A personification of death, she is associated with healing, protection, and safe delivery to the afterlife by her devotees.[2] Despite condemnation by leaders of the Catholic Church,[3] and more recently evangelical movements,[4] her following[a] has become increasingly prominent since the turn of the 21st century.[5]
> 
> The number of believers in Santa Muerte has grown over the past ten to twenty years, to an estimated 10–20 million followers in Mexico, parts of Central America, the United States, and Canada. Santa Muerte has similar male counterparts in the American continent, such as the skeletal folk saints San La Muerte of Paraguay and Rey Pascual of Guatemala.[11] According to R. Andrew Chesnut, Ph.D. in Latin American history and professor of Religious studies, the cult of Santa Muerte is the single fastest-growing new religious movement in the Americas.[5]
> 
> ...



Mexican gang-rats aren't exactly elites. They are the bottom of the barrel scum.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Jan 4, 2022)

Male Idiot said:


> Mexican gang-rats aren't exactly elites. They are the bottom of the barrel scum.


I mean you have it all wrong. America is the land of the free, home of the brave, stupid, and criminally insane. In Mexico I doubt the country never truly got tamed. Most of the elites and less reputable members of society often run shoulders with one another.


----------



## Kitsunehime (Jun 25, 2022)

Finally...after over 1.5 years Q came back to us last Night : https://qanon.pub/
The only Thing that is a bit strange is that McAffee Telegramm-channel put up
a mysterious Message to Q s return...almost like he is hinting that this isn t the 
"real Q"
Here s the Message:

SHALL VVE [R]EALLY PLAY A GAME???
CAN YOU SEE???
TICK TOK;
TODAY YOU ARE BEING GIVEN A CHOICE;
FOLLOW THE SNAKE > LARPS FROM JAPAN
OR FOLLOW THE LIGHT;
VVE DO NOT SUPPORT THE HOSTING/CREATION OF
CHILD[8] PORNOGRAPHY[KUN];
OR ANY SUCH ENTITY PROFITING OFF OUR NAME;
THE DARKNESS;
ASK YOURSELF WERE WE EVER
ON THAT SITE TO BEGIN WITH???
THAT CHOICE TO KNOW. . . IS YOURS;
IF YOU CHOOSE TO PROMOTE SUCH ENTITY;
AGAIN AGAIN;
EYE
W[A]RNED YOU;
969696;
FUTURE PROVES PAST;
FOLLOW YOUR HEART;
Si Si Si;
VVE SEE AND HEAR ALL;
REMEMBER REMEMBER
Ai & AE if You Love Your Sanity;
GOD IS IN CONTROL;
AGAIN
NIGHT & DAY WE PRAY;
AMEN AMEN AMEN;
BUENAS NOCHES PATRIOTOS;
TRULY & FAITHFUL;
ALICE & WONDERLAND.
Q+

Edit cause i forgot to put the Video in ^^ sorry for klutzi-ness XD 


			https://t.me/realKarliBonne/101542


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 25, 2022)

Kitsunehime said:


> Finally...after over 1.5 years Q came back to us last Night : https://qanon.pub/
> The only Thing that is a bit strange is that McAffee Telegramm-channel put up
> a mysterious Message to Q s return...almost like he is hinting that this isn t the
> "real Q"
> ...


Goddamn, not this shit again.


----------



## Kitsunehime (Jun 25, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Goddamn, not this shit again.


well sorry for your inconvenience good Sir XD 
If you like it or not...he s back ^^....and so are the Posts about him lol


----------



## frozenrunner (Jun 25, 2022)

QAnon is mostly a left-wing talking point shitlibs started running on about in late 2020. Here on the Farms we have people of all persuasions who post regularly, and the only time I ever heard about QAnon before then was when everyone across the political spectrum was making fun of it for the fringe nonsense it was.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 25, 2022)

screenshot:

@Hollywood Hulk Hogan



Kitsunehime said:


> Finally...after over 1.5 years Q came back to us last Night : https://qanon.pub/
> The only Thing that is a bit strange is that McAffee Telegramm-channel put up
> a mysterious Message to Q s return...almost like he is hinting that this isn t the
> "real Q"
> ...


The McAfee Telegram thing is a scam, they occasionally put up ads for buying gold coins or whatever.  Check through the archive.md pages to see for yourself.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 25, 2022)

frozenrunner said:


> QAnon is mostly a left-wing talking point shitlibs started running on about in late 2020. Here on the Farms we have people of all persuasions who post regularly, and the only time I ever heard about QAnon before then was when everyone across the political spectrum was making fun of it for the fringe nonsense it was.


Given how many A&Hers believe QAnon, you are quite wrong


----------



## Heckler1 (Jun 25, 2022)

QAnon is a deeply autistic combination of slacktivism and reality avoidance. To avoid having to deal with issues by doing actual dry research like an adult, they create political campfire stories and play pretend to explain how the world works. 80% wigger cattle, 15 percent grifters, and 5 percent political Chris Chans.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 26, 2022)

new one:


----------

